
The TikZducks package: using ducks in TikZ - lordqwerty
https://ctan.org/pkg/tikzducks
======
ddavis
I got _really_ into TikZ near the end of college. I've always been amazed by
what people have been able to do with it. Stuff like this:

[http://www.texample.net/tikz/examples/focused-ion-beam-
syste...](http://www.texample.net/tikz/examples/focused-ion-beam-system/)

and

[http://www.texample.net/tikz/examples/textronics-
oscilloscop...](http://www.texample.net/tikz/examples/textronics-
oscilloscope/)

Can't say I'm surprised that someone has implemented some great ducks!

------
based2
alt: LaTeX TikZ for Cryptographers

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17756302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17756302)

[https://www.iacr.org/authors/tikz/](https://www.iacr.org/authors/tikz/)

